# when drying



## skullcandy (Aug 7, 2013)

I just trim and hang in my tent with a fan curculating the air and some water on the floor to add some RH do you know if anything else is required to dry the buds


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't think u need the water. unless your RH is very very low.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 8, 2013)

just checking cause I know everyone does stuff different, so I was curious as to how others do this.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope the closest thing to water during drying was when I used DRI-Z-AIR and it absorbed the moisture and liquified the crystals.

Typically you want (drying place/chamber) the area to be very dry.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 8, 2013)

that is what I am talking about when I mentioned that people do it different I hang mine cause the fit in the tent I grow in.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't sweat it man. Just have some air circulation in the room, check them daily for dryness and mold and you should be set.:ccc:


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 8, 2013)

once buds are dry, what step is next before enjoying them


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

once dry (limbs should make an audible "snap"), you cut them down to the buds, desticking it. Then place into canning jars, opening the jars up a cpl times a day for about 15 mins for a duration of around two weeks or so.

Once they reach optimal dryness, you can stop letting the jars breathe. After that they should well be on their way to being cured.


----------



## Sinsemilla717 (Sep 13, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> once dry (limbs should make an audible "snap"), you cut them down to the buds, desticking it. Then place into canning jars, opening the jars up a cpl times a day for about 15 mins for a duration of around two weeks or so.
> 
> Once they reach optimal dryness, you can stop letting the jars breathe. After that they should well be on their way to being cured.



Thanks 7greeneyes.i have been trying diferent ways to dry untill i found yours and since then been use in it and has always work so good


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 13, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> once dry (limbs should make an audible "snap"), you cut them down to the buds, desticking it. Then place into canning jars, opening the jars up a cpl times a day for about 15 mins for a duration of around two weeks or so.
> 
> Once they reach optimal dryness, you can stop letting the jars breathe. After that they should well be on their way to being cured.



it it a crack or a loud snap before the jars and i trim them on the stem and hang them on the stem do you know if this takes longer to dry this way


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

Sinsemilla717 said:
			
		

> Thanks 7greeneyes.i have been trying diferent ways to dry untill i found yours and since then been use in it and has always work so good



no problem bud. I'm here to help when/if I can. 

I'm happy it's working out for ya, *Sinsemilla717*.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> it it a crack or a loud snap before the jars and i trim them on the stem and hang them on the stem do you know if this takes longer to dry this way



either or. The buds need to be nice and dry on the outside of the bud with just a lil bit of softness on the inside, at least that's how I do it. Couldn't tell you what the rh of my room is because it's never been relevant to my method.

I've always hung dry with leaves on but most ppl here like to do it (trim) after the dry, so I can't give you time comparisons.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 13, 2013)

:yeahthat:



7greeneyes speaks of the truth! :bong:



The only thing I'll add is I like to first put my buds in in paper bags with a fan going in the closet/room.  The bags slow down the drying process slightly which only helps the flavor imho.   When drying the RH in the room does make a big difference but it's more of a problem if its too high than too low ime.   I live in the muggy south and in the summer when the dew points are high its difficult to get bud to dry to the desired % of moisture to jar without the danger of mold forming...  which is around 70%.   

If you follow what 7greeneyes is saying and jar the buds when the stems begin to 'snap' their RH level will be around 70%.   Close up the jars and check them a day later, if the moisture has evened out to the point that the buds are spongey and damp again, spread out the buds on a newspaper or screen for a couple hours and jar them up again, checking them a day later.  Once they lose the spongey feel you'll want to burp them daily as mentioned to exchange the air.

This process is pretty easily done by feel but a small hygrometer that will fit inside your jar and tell you the RH is very useful if you'd like to have a solid reference point.  I use one and when I'm curing I'll keep burping the jars and occasionally airing out the buds until the RH in the jar has slowly reduced from around 70% to 55% and then the buds have a nice cure.   This process takes a couple of weeks so suffice to say I often smoke some fresh dried before it's cured and the remainder is what ends up with a cure. 

While all bud benefits from a proper cure, my favorite strains taste good from the moment they are dry enough to burn.  The buds only they get tastier and even a tad more potent with a nice cure on the buds.  


Enjoy~! :joint:


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm sure I'll get flamed for this   , but when it's muggy or cold here....I use the EZ Bake 2000 Weed Oven  

It's temperature controlled, variable fan speeds, hold about 2 lbs. at a time, I either use 1x25watt bulb when its hot, or 2x60watt bulbs when its cold. The racks from my dry rack fit in it perfectly(you can see them in the background:icon_smile:


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 14, 2013)

does that thing have a fan n it ?


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 14, 2013)

dirtyolsouth is that method for herb in humid areas or can it be used in places with low rh I have 20-50 RH range rearly does it go higher


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 14, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> does that thing have a fan n it ?



Yes in the second pic, it's sitting in the center with a screen on top. In the 1st pic you can see the fan speed control on the side. It's a low speed 8" prop..I think 40 cfm on hi.


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 14, 2013)

from all the different methods i have heard I am still wondering about the jars I don't have enough jars for what I got any advice on either hanging and leaving to dry or cutting into many buds and placeing in a drying rack and just leaving there till dry or is the jar a must for proper cureing and does the bud lose its potency when not dryed correct


----------

